# An unusual day at work / Residing!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Found some serious issues while Pressure washing last Monday:





































Tuesday I gathered up the material: 10 4'x8' sheets of T111 and some other supplies...

Wednesday, got rained out so I grabbed one of my favorite helpers and prepped the siding before installation:

Sanding:


















Priming with A-100 Latex:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Painting with Duration Flat:


















Thursday (Today): demolition and replacement









Before new siding went on, we installed new 15lb roofing felt: This pic has some new siding already on. I didn't want to miss the felt pictures and grabbed the camera before we covered it all...










The last few nails going in:









New siding installation complete:









We enjoyed the break from painting and made a few more bucks... We will be painting this home starting tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry if some pictures are sitting wrong... I am not sure why photobucket did that when I went and rotated all of them so they would be right.... Argh!....:wallbash:

Oh... nvm... looks like they are good now... go figure...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jason

Looks great! Thats a smart additional service to offer to the customer, and fun to do something different sometimes. Nice job.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, we enjoyed it. The HO is the type that wants one contractor to do it all and since it was a fairly easy fix I offered to do it. It put another $2k+ on the books, can't argue with that... :no: It also helps to have a "General Contractors" License rather than a "Limited Contractor" of which I used to have when I first started. I would not have been able to do the siding had I still had the "Limited Contractor" bond. Fun fun!

My past Framing experience (Framed and roofed homes for about a year) also gave me confidence to tackle the job.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

That cute little girl can't be the fruit of your loins! The much cute can't originate from that much ugly. And where's the painter's whites? You look like a moonlighting carpenter. (here we go again)

:whistling2:​


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great boss, even without the white's :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Don't you wish you could always paint houses at your house? Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Jason,

How much more siding would it be to do the whole side? Was the condition of the remaining siding good? Hate to have to go back and tear the rest off in a few years. If the whole side was to be done you could of looked into alternative products... Hardie boards comes to match the pattern of T111 and so does smart side from LP.. just a thought...

Did you back prime??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Jason,
> 
> How much more siding would it be to do the whole side? Was the condition of the remaining siding good? Hate to have to go back and tear the rest off in a few years. If the whole side was to be done you could of looked into alternative products... Hardie boards comes to match the pattern of T111 and so does smart side from LP.. just a thought...
> 
> Did you back prime??


The whole side didn't need new siding as some of it had already been replaced not long ago. You could see what had been replaced before, it was like new! But I hear ya, all new siding would have been a nice option, but my mind was not geared toward that... I'll try to consider that next time. :thumbsup: 

Back Prime? I put a good coat of primer on them boards and followed with a rolled coat of Duration and then sprayed a coat after it was on the wall... Ugh... how much more?!!!!! lol 

It's all good now. I'm hoping to finish up tomorrow or perhaps Sunday morning...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Don't you wish you could always paint houses at your house? Looks good. :thumbup:


I almost titled this topic along those lines... lol.. 


Thanks


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Jason, backpriming (priming the back side of the boards) is important on t111 or anything glued together or really on anything because water could sneak in the back side and rot it out or delam it from the back. Curious on why you pole sanded it? t111 all has the same texture so I would think you would be making it too smooth. What was the rational on that?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ugh... how much more?!!!!! lol


Jas what's important is if you feel good enough to be able to stand behind your product. If you believe you can stand behind your product then you did a great job.:thumbup:


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Back Prime? I put a good coat of primer on them boards and followed with a rolled coat of Duration and then sprayed a coat after it was on the wall... Ugh... how much more?!!!!! lol 

It's all good now. I'm hoping to finish up tomorrow or perhaps Sunday morning...[/quote]

Looks really good, Jason . . . When you say Sunday morning, I hope you're talking after church


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

GMack said:


> I hope you're talking after church


After church? This is what I think: "Chruch" according to scripture is the Body of Christ and the Body of Christ works All day Everyday. Sunday was made up by Constantine not Jesus. Sunday is for the Institutional "church" goer's that are clueless and live by societies belief of what Sunday is... Most of them people (not all) have no clue what "Church" really is or how it should be.  I try to take most of every Saturday off but sometimes that doesn't happen... This is what I call harvest time in my business and there are times we just have to push through to get jobs done because jobs are more scarce in the winter.



ewingpainting.net said:


> Jas what's important is if you feel good enough to be able to stand behind your product. If you believe you can stand behind your product then you did a great job.


Thanks. 

T111 is never back primed by anyone at new construction or remodels. I did think about it but decided that would be a bit much for what I quoted the job for. behind the T111 is the roofing felt, and I know that is nothing in comparison to back priming, but nothing can really get behind it anyways just because of how it went up. The house went up in 83', the shrubs so close to the house keeps moisture lingering more than the other sides, it will bound to fail again in another 30 years I suppose. 



Tsunami said:


> Curious on why you pole sanded it? t111 all has the same texture so I would think you would be making it too smooth. What was the rational on that?


I only did that to knock off the splinters. I didn't sand enough to change any texture. I just didn't want a mess in my roller and paint. I was dipping out of the 5ver that I was going to be spraying from.... I could have screened the 5ver but just now thought about that... lol.. So, yeah... the T111 surface is still the same as when I baught it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I only did that to knock off the splinters. I didn't sand enough to change any texture. I just didn't want a mess in my roller and paint. I was dipping out of the 5ver that I was going to be spraying from.... I could have screened the 5ver but just now thought about that... lol.. So, yeah... the T111 surface is still the same as when I baught it. :thumbsup:


ahh, I got ya. Looked like a drywall screen maybe? did it work well?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> After church? This is what I think: "Chruch" according to scripture is the Body of Christ and the Body of Christ works All day Everyday. Sunday was made up by Constantine not Jesus. Sunday is for the Institutional "church" goer's that are clueless and live by societies belief of what Sunday is... Most of them people (not all) have no clue what "Church" really is or how it should be.  I try to take most of every Saturday off but sometimes that doesn't happen... This is what I call harvest time in my business and there are times we just have to push through to get jobs done because jobs are more scarce in the winter.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


So if your taking Saturdays off you must be Jewish then, just like Jesus...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> So if your taking Saturdays off you must be Jewish then, just like Jesus...


Nope. :thumbsup: 

Born and bread gentile. :thumbup:


----------

